# John Deere F932 w/ blade



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I picked this up a couple weeks ago. It runs pretty decent, just have to put on the wheel weights/chains and I'll be all set.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Will you lower the price because of the broken tail lens?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Lean Mean Green Sidewalk Machine...

wanna sell it to me Dean


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

grandview;823044 said:


> Will you lower the price because of the broken tail lens?


I bought a new lens so the price has actually gone up


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

I work at a golf course doing maintenance. We have a F1145 simular to your machine that we use it to mow the rocky areas and have a front mount blower for it...the machine has 7,100 hours on the original motor and its still a battle ax. its impossible to get it stuck too. JD did a great job with the 4wd system. Best of luck with your machine.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

Will that be a sidewalk machine?
sweet


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

BlackIrish;823663 said:


> Will that be a sidewalk machine?
> sweet


Yeah, that's my intent. I'll still need to use blowers on a few courtyards because there's nowhere to push any piles but I should be able to do 90% of my walks with this.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I used to run an older 935...it was 2wd, is this one 2wd also? I liked how it had the locking front diff. We only used it to mow, but it sure would go right through some mud. That cab is sweet too! Does it have a heater? It is water cooled right? Sweet setup!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

masternate42;823695 said:


> I used to run an older 935...it was 2wd, is this one 2wd also? I liked how it had the locking front diff. We only used it to mow, but it sure would go right through some mud. That cab is sweet too! Does it have a heater? It is water cooled right? Sweet setup!


with the word "cozy" written on the cab, I'm betting it does....Thats a sweet setup. Will that be parked on site? or trailered to 1 or multiple site?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

hell just being out of the wind and weather would be considered Cozy to some!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

masternate42;823774 said:


> hell just being out of the wind and weather would be considered Cozy to some!


 True!!!


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

Does that have the Onan engine init? my f935 DID, i think it had close to 9200 hours on it.... the rings went south and it became scrap after that...


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

masternate42;823774 said:


> hell just being out of the wind and weather would be considered Cozy to some!


Haha - No, she's got a heated cab.

Stillen - It has a 28hp Yanmar diesel w/ 1045 hours


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

nice JohnDeere very clean looking


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet looking machine Roy. Hope she makes you some payup


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks pretty handy.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like fun, wish i had something like that.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

I will trade my windshield for your cab..lol


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Camden;823692 said:


> Yeah, that's my intent. I'll still need to use blowers on a few courtyards because there's nowhere to push any piles but I should be able to do 90% of my walks with this.


Hey Dean , Help me is that a 60 " or 54 " blade im gonna spend all my cash on one this week and the dealer does not have a blade..ahhh. Will a 54 inch blade that fits any JD fit on this machine?

Thanks


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

we don't use chains or wights and we never have gotten stuck with it. its just more stuff to deal with.


----------



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

F350plowing;834385 said:


> we don't use chains or wights and we never have gotten stuck with it. its just more stuff to deal with.


I don't think im going to either looks like a heavy machine.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

it is heavy and 4wd so there is no need its just more things to go wrong


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought it was 2wd?


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

ours is 4wd


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

is it a 932? Put up a pic....I think that style of JD is sweet.


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah it is sweet


----------



## SGMI (Sep 10, 2012)

Zombie thread!!! Does anyone know where I can pick up the cab enclosures like this one?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I see them pop up on Craig's List every now and they're tough to find.

The one on my machine is a Cozy Cab and that's primarily what you see around here because they're a Minnesota company.

Other cab companies are Curtis http://www.curtisindustries.net/ and Jodale Perry http://jodaleperry.com/

Good luck


----------

